# http://beyonddomains.net/ anyone know about it?



## TallAdam85 (Jul 6, 2005)

ok i have a website i am working on lol it is a http://beyonddomains.net/ now does anyone know about this hosting site? I have been using it for about 6 months and like it but it is just ok do they have a way for me to make my site stick out or have different pages using http://beyonddomains.net/ if so please let me know thaks

adam :mp5:


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't know about things to make your site "stick out", but their hosting packages seem a little pricey, especially on the high end of things.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 6, 2005)

Well, comparing them with my companies I get this:

 beyonddomains - Silver 50MB / 2GB / 10 Email / No MYSQL  $16.00 /mo    
 beyonddomains - SilverPlus - 50MB / 5GB / 10 email / 50MB -  $28.50 /mo    
* SilverStar WebDesigns - S0 50mb / 5GB / 25 Email / MYSQL - $14.95/mo*

 beyonddomains - Gold - 250MB / 10GB /50 email/ $27.50 /mo    
 beyonddomainsGoldPlus - 250MB / 10GB / 50 email/ 250MB SQL -  $52.50 /mo    
* SilverStar WebDesigns** - S2 - 200MB / 15GB / 50 Email / MYSQL - $27.95/mo*

 beyonddomains Platinum - 500MB / 20GB / 100 email/ No SQL - $30.00 /mo    
 beyonddomains PlatinumPlus - 500MB / 30GB / 100 email/ 500MBSQL - $87.50
* SilverStar WebDesigns** - S5 - 500MB - 30GB / 250 Email / MYSQL - $56.95*

 See Also:
* SilverStar WebDesigns** Reseller plan (host 1 or more domains)
  BRS1 - 1GB Space, 20GB transfer, upto 20 domains - $25/mo.
  BRS2 - 2GB space, 25GB transfer, upto 40 domains - $35/mo

 MartialTalk also offers hosting packages to it's members
 MT75 - 75MB / 5GB / 25 Email / MYSQL - $10/mo ($120/yr)
 MT150 - 150MB / 10GB / 50Email / MYSQL - $17/mo ($204/yr)

*It's not the job of the host company to make you stick out.  They may provide a few tools, but ultimately, it's in your hands.  Most people focus on the search engines as the "be all".  They aren't.  They are only 1 part of the total promotion.

 Search engines are constantly changing their rules, so it's almost impossible for 1 person to keep up on them all. There are some long-time rules though that seem to always work.
 - Clean code under the hood
 - Minimize FLASH.
 - Use ALT tags on graphics
 - Use META tags to your advantage
 - Use the TITLE tag.
 - Good clean copy on all your pages.  Use real text, not images of text. Pictures aren't indexed, but text is.
 - Don't try the old "hidden word" or "lots of repeated word" tricks.
 - Reciprical links are your friend.  Link to others in your niche, and have them link back to you.
 - Easy to understand navigation.  No "Mystery Meat".

 That will give you a clean, professional site, and start some traffic moving.
 More tips at: http://rustaz.net/articles.htm
 Specifically
You built it,          but will they come? (Originally Published November 2002  Buffalo          Computer and Internet Magazine / July 2003  MartialTalk Magazine)          <PDF>
E-Mail marketing          Tips (Originally Published April 2004 MartialTalk Magazine) <PDF>

 Good Luck.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 6, 2005)

hey i have to check in to get u as a host when my old one is done


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jul 6, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> - Reciprical links are your friend.  Link to others in your niche, and have them link back to you.


Do you have to link back to the exact page? For example, many of us have a links page.

Also, can you give us a couple of examples of websites hosted by you under the $10 per month plan?

Thanks,


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 6, 2005)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Do you have to link back to the exact page? For example, many of us have a links page.


 I don't believe so. I normally jsut link to the main page, and ask them to do the same. Most links pages don't have alot of 'meat' in them, whereas your index page if properly designed, will.



> Also, can you give us a couple of examples of websites hosted by you under the $10 per month plan?
> 
> Thanks,


 A quick cut-paste of the MA sites currently hosting on that plan. KenpoTalk is on the larger MT package at the moment.  Theres alot of room to grow in those packages.

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Buffalo                Martial Arts Council*
                 Martial Arts Business Association. [/font]​ 
*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Cebu                West[/font]
*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Martial                Arts School[/font]​ 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Datu                Tim Hartman
*International Martial Arts Seminar Instructor[/font]​ 
*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Filipino                Combat Arts of Melbourne[/font]*
                 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Martial                Arts School[/font]​ 
*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Horizon                Martial Arts[/font]
*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Martial                Arts School[/font]​ 
*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hibernia                Fight Gym[/font]
*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Martial                Arts School

[/font]​ 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*John                Sepulveda's American Kenpo Training System
*[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]International                martial arts organization[/font]​ 
*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]JK                Kenpo[/font]
*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Martial                Arts School[/font]​ 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Julie                Kedzie*
                 Woman MMA Competator[/font]​ 
*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kenny                Gonzalez - Kali Kenpo[/font]*
                 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]International                Martial Arts Seminar Instructor [/font]​ 
*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Manglinong                Martial Arts[/font]
*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Martial                Arts School[/font]​ 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*martialartsphotography.com
*Martial Arts Photography[/font]​ 

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Michael                Billings' Kenpo Karate 
*Martial Arts School[/font]​ 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Mountaineer                Martial Arts
*Martial Arts School[/font]​ 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*FCS-Kali                of North Carolina
*Martial Arts School[/font]​ 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Northeastern                Martial Arts Institute*
                 Martial Arts School [/font]​ 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Master                of the Arts 
                 Richard 'Huk' Planas*
                 International Martial Arts Seminar Instructor [/font]​ 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Primo                Luciano*
                 Professional MMA Fighter[/font]​ 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Robert                Koch's International Black Belt Academy*[/font]
                 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Martial                Arts School[/font]​ 
*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Red                Dragon Hung School of Martial Arts[/font]*
                 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Martial                Arts School

[/font]​ *[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sikaran                Institute of Karate[/font]
*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Martial                Arts School[/font]​ 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Warriors                Den Supplies
*Martial Arts Supplies[/font]​ 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*wnymartialarts.com*[/font]
                 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Martial                Arts information site for Western New York[/font]​


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jul 7, 2005)

Thank you. 75 MB goes a lot further than I thought. -Andrew


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 7, 2005)

Average size of those accounts is about 20mb.  Most are under 10, largest out of the list is Martialartsphotography at 130MB (it's on the 150 plan), KenpoTalk at 90MB, and Sikaran.net at 60mb. Rest are under 50megs.  Note: space reported here includes any email currently in their inboxes as well as stats, webspace, etc.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Aug 17, 2005)

Question about Domains and MBs...

When you purchase a plan with x amount of MBs, can you host more than 1 domain on it? I can easily see the scenario of having my martial arts website using half of the alloted MBs and my day job using the other half.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 18, 2005)

Not directly.  You can do domain parking, or do registrar tricks to forward a domain to a subdomain. 

For people looking to do multi-domain hosting we offer a budget reseller package starting at $25US / month. http://silverstarsites.net/bulkresellers.htm


----------

